# Nikkor 1200-1700mm f/5.6-8 against terrorism



## JohanCruyff (Jan 14, 2015)

"It measures 3 feet long, weighs 36 pounds, and cost $60,000 when it was released back in 1993..."


http://petapixel.com/2015/01/09/nikon-1200-1700mm-helps-french-photogs-capture-h


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 14, 2015)

That is a big lens!!

Probably a bit tough to handhold though.


----------

